# Gaslow - cost & fitting



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Im looking at fitting a Gaslow type system to my MH, however as Id rather spend my cash on the road Im afer the best deal possible. I have read through many posts on the gaslow system and have a few questions.

1. How much can I expect to pay for a 2 x 11kg cylinder system (fitted). I have seen £430 quoted for a twin 6kg system

2. I have priced the parts at a local dealer at approx £300, is this competative and is it easy to fit.

3. Do you get a better deal at one of the shows.

4. Is there any other systems available and is so are they any good

5. Are the 11kg gaslow cylinders the same diameter as the calor ones as the gas locker door is quite tight.

Sorry to ask so many questions but I wish to tap into the vast amount of knowledge on MHF about the system. The main reasons for fitting the system are cost of LPG and our trip to France at Easter.

Bubblehead


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

There is a lot on this forum regarding Gaslow. Try a search for all the info. you want.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

And here is my twp penneth.

1) Gaslow system fitted to Compass motorhome in November 2005 - all was well.

2) Gaslow system fitted to Kontiki in June 2006. Gas leak on day 1, leaving ice crystals formed around the nuts and fixing area. Further leak in Italy in February 2007, new pipe sent by courier to Italy to effect repairs.

3) Undeterred, Gaslow system fitted to present Kontiki. Leak on day 1. So severe, it was like "dry ice" coming from the locker door. The supplying dealer had to drive out to me and effect repairs, (in a supermarket car park) replacing the "pipes" that carry LPG from the filler cap to the cylinders. This incident was quite frightening to be honest.

I have contacted both the dealer and Gaslow re point 3, and await a response.

My advice would be, that if you have it done, insist the dealer fils it for you, prior to collection.

I do not know the dimensions of the cylinder, but this van originally had 2 x red calor cylinders in. They looked larger than the Gaslow variants.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is eminently a DIY job - unless something goes wrong!

We have a very tiny leak from one of the cylinders.

It makes me wonder about Gaslows quality control.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow leak*

Hello

Have you fixed your leak? From an tiny acorn grows a mighty oak!

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope, because the whole world of commerce seems to shut down over Christmas and New Year. It will hit the suppliers desk on Wednesday morning!

I am keeping tabs on it with frequent bubble checks and it seems stable.
It was only by fluke that I detected it because it is one of the fixed joints, at the point where the brass take-off fitting is screwed into the steel tank. It is not one of the DIY connections that I made, they are all perfect!

Don't know how they will sort it because one can hardly send a full(-ish!) cylinder of Propane back via the couriers!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> 4. Is there any other systems available and is so are they any good


yes, http://www.mthautogas.co.uk/ but I've no experience of either system but agree with Russ about getting it filled by the installer before paying, I'd also insist on a test certificate.

If you intend to tour Spain where LPG is difficult to find I'd consider fitting one refillable and keeping one Calor, this gives you the option of fitting a Spanish bottle.. an other option is to instal a BBQ point that can be utilised for the same purpose..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leak*



pippin said:


> Nope, because the whole world of commerce seems to shut down over Christmas and New Year. It will hit the suppliers desk on Wednesday morning!
> 
> I am keeping tabs on it with frequent bubble checks and it seems stable.
> It was only by fluke that I detected it because it is one of the fixed joints, at the point where the brass take-off fitting is screwed into the steel tank. It is not one of the DIY connections that I made, they are all perfect!
> ...


Hi

I think you would be advised to remove the cylinder and place it in the middle of a field or something, then open the gas valve. (That is what someone suggested to me at one point from a Gaslow dealer)

Russell


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

And make sure you do NOT smoke    

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How dare you suggest that I might smoke! Disgusting, filthy habit.

I had thought of doing that in the back field - empty the cylinder that is, not smoke.

But, what a waste of gas and surely not good for the greenhouse effect.

One would still be left with a bottle full of propane at atmospheric pressure!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had the MTHautogas system fitted in November, had an underslung tank fitted because we wanted to use gas locker for other storage.

Obviously this is more expensive than the refillable bottle system but we got a 40litre tank and all euro fittings for £605.

Filled up for 1st time yesterday, just over 18l @ 54.9p litre (about 9kgs) its brilliant and no more lifting heavy bottles.

Happy new year.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Scotjimland

In your post you said... _an other option is to instal a BBQ point that can be utilised for the same purpose._

Can you expand on this option for me? Can you have a twin gaslow / MTH system and a BBQ point and then plug a Calor cylinder (with reg) in to the BBQ point if it should be required?

Ive seen a external BBQ point which can be easily fitted into the side of the van. Does the gas have to be run in hard pipe or will HP hose do the same job.

bubblehead


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Bubblehead,

I had a BBQ point fitted by Peter Hambilton in my gas locker, and Peter advised that you can plug a bottle into the BBQ point if required. The idea being that if for instance your are abroad and run out of gas, you can buy a local bottle and use it without having to replumb everything. He has provided a valve for this purpose.

Andrew


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

C'mon Jim I'd like to know the same thing please. I have the same set up. Two 11kg Gaslow bottles filled and fitted in my Bessacarr locker by Gaslow engineers at the stratford show plus an outside BBQ point that I fitted myself. I would like to know if your meaning once the gaslow bottles are empty to feed say a Spanish or other type Gas bottle back through the BBQ point into the motorhome. This would obviously be via the spanish type regulator also on top of said bottle. 
Im currently feeding the cheap LPG gas out of my gaslows in the Bessacarr via the BBQ point into our Newmar Living van. Couldnt see the point or extra expense in buying say the tall propane bottles at 40 odd quid when I can drive Bessie upto the local garage and top me own cylinders up. Just a shame that I have to pay the full VAT rate on motor fuel gas rather than the 5% heating fuel rate. There must be a way round this.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Posted: Today - 4:55 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bubblehead, 

I had a BBQ point fitted by Peter Hambilton in my gas locker, and Peter advised that you can plug a bottle into the BBQ point if required. The idea being that if for instance your are abroad and run out of gas, you can buy a local bottle and use it without having to replumb everything. He has provided a valve for this purpose. 

Andrew 



Andrew. What is the valve you mention above supplied by peter hambilton or would it just be the normal regulator that comes with whatever bottle you are using?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tony

Can you tell me how much it cost you to have the system fitted at the show and how you fitted the BBQ point (HP hose or hard pipe)

Thanks

Bubblehead


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Cant remember the exact cost now. I had two 11kg bottles plus filler point fitted in the locker door plus the gauge that turns to red when your first bottle is empty. I didnt bother with the automatic changeover from one bottle to the other on purpose just to keep the cost down a little. I also got them to fill the bottles at the show to make sure there were no leaks. give gaslow a quick ring and they can quote you on what you require. I think they will even come out and fit them for you if you arent too far from them.
The BBQ point I fitted quite easily myself by finding a point under the van where there was plenty of room to comfortably cut the gas pipe with a junior hacksaw ( somewhere near the fridge ) and inserted a T piece fitting that I led to the BBQ point with copper gas pipe. The point itself was easily fitted in the body of the Van at a point where I determined I could easily drill a suitable sized hole away from any possible problems (like wires etc) I also doubly checked all my fittings afterwards to make sure I had no leaks.

I would be grateful if anybody knows where I could purchase another one of these BBQ points ( I could do with a spare tap for a second BBQ )
I have searched the motorhome accesory shops on the internet without luck upto now. Cant remember where I bought the original


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> I would be grateful if anybody knows where I could purchase another one of these BBQ points ( I could do with a spare tap for a second BBQ )
> I have searched the motorhome accesory shops on the internet without luck upto now. Cant remember where I bought the original


Hi Tony, CAK tanks do them

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/catalogue2007.pdf


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Jim and a Happy new year to you and your family and safe travelling wherever you are headed.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Tony,

The valve I mentioned is fitted after the fixed regulator and before the BBQ point. The purpose I presume is to prevent gas from being back fed through the regulator.

You would use a Foreign cylinder with it's own regulator attached to the rubber hose with the BBQ male fitment

Hope that's clear


Andrew


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes thanks Andrew, I thought thats how it would work, quite easy and straightforward really. I doubt we would need to use it like that but just in case its handy to know. Cant see us going all the way down to spain very often. They only have the climate in the winter going for them I much prefer France and Germany for touring round and theres plenty of gas there to refill.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Just a shame that I have to pay the full VAT rate on motor fuel gas rather than the 5% heating fuel rate. There must be a way round this.


I believe Countrywide only charge 5% VAT See <<<Countrywide>>>


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't find any reference to that on their site.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You may remember that I posted about a very tiny leak in one of our brand-new Gaslow cylinders that I fitted myself.

It is where the brass gas inlet manifold is screwed into the top of the steel cylinder.

Tiny bubbles show during a leak test with soapy water.

A very nice lady, Ann, at suppliers CAK Tanks phoned me back to say that I would shortly receive a phone call from Gaslow.

Within minutes a very nice man, Ernie, at Gaslow did phone me.

Very friendly chat, very helpful.

I could dump the gas (out in the fresh air) and then the bottle would be replaced immediately.

Even though we live out in the sticks he was prepared to come over to do the exchange straight away.

However as the leak is so tiny he suggested that I simply use up the bottle and then it would be exchanged for me.

Because of the helpfulness I will do my bit and leave it until we happen to be passing near to Gaslow.

Problem will be sorted at my convenience and at no cost to me.

Now, that is what I call service - full marks!


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

androidGB said:


> Bubblehead,
> 
> I had a BBQ point fitted by Peter Hambilton in my gas locker, and Peter advised that you can plug a bottle into the BBQ point if required. The idea being that if for instance your are abroad and run out of gas, you can buy a local bottle and use it without having to replumb everything. He has provided a valve for this purpose.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew

Was it just the BBQ point you had fitted or Peter Hambilton tanks. I'm thinking of fitting Gaslo but bit concerened about all this talk of leaks. Are Peter Hambilton tanks better. He seems to have a good reputation. Trouble is I'm in Poole in Dorset so obviously more convenient to go with Gaslo as Peter Hambilton long way away.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi Alex

I emailed Gaslow again recently to chase up a response to my leak as detailed earlier in the thread.

My only advice is, where ever the system is fitted, insist on a full working demonstration - ie - with LPG in the system.

Russell


----------

